# Advice for type 1 weight loss



## hannahrbuckley1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi, I am type 1 but would like some advice on small steady weight loss. I'm 19 and not technically overweight, but my BMI is teetering on the edge of being overweight and I'd really like not to get into that bracket. I tend not to lose weight due to my diabetes. Even when I was diagnosed and hba1c was 79 I had absolutely no weight loss. I've been the same weight since I was 16, was diagnosed at 18 and I'm 19 now.

I have no idea how to lose weight as a diabetic. I've tried in the past when my diabetes was well managed but I've just had a lot of hypos.

Any input would be great, I think that this is a great time for a health kick as I'm finally getting my blood sugar under control after some destructive behaviour.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 11, 2019)

I am not sure about strategies for weight loss, but I know that when we reduced our carbs to a lower target (in order to reduce the height of my spikes after meals) I did lose weight.  I was eating less, and still diong other same amount of exercise.  As my carbs had reduced, I therefore gave myself less insulin, because I still applied the same ratio (initially) I am assuming that you are carb counting to work out your insulin for each meal.

However when I did this  I found I then needed to change my ratio to reduce my insulin.  Conversely I also notice now that if we are out and I end up eating a high carb meal I find  I need extra insulin.  That might be something you could talk to your DSN about.  

This certainly keeps us on our toes.


----------



## Jon-Manchester (Oct 20, 2019)

I am very recently diagnosed as type 1 so I haven’t got any great advice but it is a topic I am very interested in so I hope someone else comes with some great advice


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 20, 2019)

If you are currently eating normally, then reducing your carbohydrate intake a bit should cause a weight reduction but you need to lower your insulin dose to match. Have you had a DAFNE course or equivalent? That will enable you to make the necessary adjustments to your insulin as you reduce your carb consumption. If you just eat one less slice of bread a day or cut out cakes and biscuits then that will do it providing you reduce your insulin accordingly, but if you are on fixed doses of insulin then you need to take advice. Similarly exercising more will help you lose weight but you need to reduce your Quick Acting insulin the meal before your exercise otherwise you will hypo and then need carbs to bring you back up and that will defeat the object. DAFNE teaches you how to calculate the reduction in Quick Acting insulin to take these adjustments into consideration. I have just finished the course and it really is fantastic and gives you so much flexibility.


----------



## Pandora71 (Oct 29, 2019)

Can you tell us more about what you are currently eating?
I am type 1 and weight stable now but struggled for years with trying to carb count and cover the carbs with insulin whilst going on sporadic diets that always failed.  I hate calorie counting so I've found a different way.
The traditional way to weight loss is via a low fat diet however many people struggle with counting calories and hunger then end up regaining weight and getting very fed up.  In addition having to treat hypos does not help!
My preferred way now is to keep my basal the same but to drastically reduce meal time bolus and carbs but not to stint on Fat and Protein (Prioritise protein, fill up on fat, careful about carbs is a good mantra).  This is the low carb way and many type 1 s find it easier to calculate little doses of insulin to cover meat, fish, eggs, nuts versus the guessing game of counting carbs when we all know that there are many more variables involved!     You should lose some weight simply because you have less insulin around and are less hungry and less hypo!
I started easily by changing one meal up at a time and I've lost a lot of bloat and some fat since without hypos.
Obviously you need to be confident changing bolus doses or you will go low but as a general rule bolus about half your normal dose for carbs when eatng a protein based meal then test at 2 hours.  As you lose weight note that your basal may then need to be adjusted also.


----------

